# Elevar la potencia de salida de amplificador.



## gaston sj (Oct 10, 2008)

hola les comento que hace poco me arme un amplificador de 100w el mismo es con 2 transistores de potencia.. los cuales podrian ser cualquier npn. (con valores de tension y corriente indicados) el tema es que a ese mismo circuito vi que le sacaban 800w modificandolo.. se le ponian mas transistores de potencia. se le agrandaba la bobina que va en serie con el parlante .  y se le ponian disipadores mas grandes a los drivers (tips 41.42) el tema es que no vi que se le pusieran las tipicas resistencias en los transistores de potencias las blancas que generalmente son de valores bajos.como ejemplo 0.33ohm este no las llevaba.. ahora lo que yo me pregunto a parte de subirle la tension disipar mejor los drivers y ponerle mas transistores de potencia. que mas generalmente se les modifica a los circuitos simples como el de 130w de rca el de los 2n3055 .. que funcion cumplen las resistencias blancas de bajo valor?estabilidad termica? 

ahora lo que yo tenia pensado es que tengo un transformador de 50vcc x 4 amperes .. el circuito consume apenqas 2 amperes.. y lo que tenia pensado es ""modificarlo"" para estrujarle lo mas que se pueda.. .

ya lo prove con 4 transistores .. pero no eran exactamente iguales.. por lo tanto se hacia un quilombo de temperatura .. calentaban unos mas que otros...

suponiendo que le pongo 8 transistores de potencia .. ustedes creen que le sacare buena potencia?

que se tiene en cuenta para calcular la cantidad de transistores..la impedancia de carga y la tension de salida?
suponiendo que se le ponga mas transistores de salida puedo bajar la impedancia y al bajar la impedancia ago pasar mas corriente por la etapa de salida.. lo que me generaria mas potencia no es cierto? --
yo creo qu econ esos 50vcc se le puede sacar mas potencia .. he visto potencias de 600w por canal trabajando con 35v simetricos-- 
bueno me despido gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2008)

No podrás conseguir mas de unos 150W, porque el transformador solo te da 200 W y debes restarle el propio rendimiento del amplificador.

Las resistencias de cerámica sirven para compensar pequeñas diferencias de ganancia entre los transistores y que todos trabajen lo mas parejo posible.


----------

